# iui with one block fallopian tube



## debbie1230 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi All
i would just like to ask if there is anyone out there that got pregnant with iui treatment with one blocked fallopian tube. I have had one cycle which was a negative cycle. i am just wondering if the treatment is a waste of time for me and i need ivf.  My specialist said there is still a chance of me becoming pregnant i feel like i may be wasting my time. I have been married 12 years now and i feel my dream of becoming a mum will never come true. Everyone around me seems to be getting pregnant i am happy for them but everytime i hear someone saying they are pregnant its like my heart is being ripped out. I know my husband would be a great dad and he feels down too.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I do know of people who have conceived naturally with a blocked tube so I guess there is still a chance of getting pg with IUI. If your tx is NHS  I think it's worth a go but if you're paying then I probably would only give it a couple of goes before moving onto IVF, it's personal choice I guess?


----------



## moongirl (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi I am in the same situation. I was told that my HSG revealled I have one blocked tube but the consultant has suggested we do IUI and put us on the waiting list for IVF. Think we will do private IVF for speed.   

What's happening with you?

moongirl x


----------

